# Anyone know what it costs/month to run a hot tub? Or ideas on how to cut costs?



## Brian123

When we bought our house it came with a hot tub. We've been told by numerous people who own hot tubs it costs on average about $30/month to run. At first we wern't to keen on the idea of paying the extra power to run it, but decided to try it out. Turns out we really like it, but it seems to cost more to run than we expected. We've replaced the cover, turn it down when not in use, and put it on "econo" mode. The hot tub is only 3 years old. Just got our power bill and its showing for months of Dec/Jan we used 68 kw per day!! Only 3 baseboard heaters in our basement that are rarely ever on, heat with oil forced air. It's kind of hard to judge exactly whats going to the hot tub for power since it was here when we bought the house.


----------



## Plugging Along

Ours is a super saving soft tub, and it's almost $30. Regular hot tubs are usually about 50-60 depending on where you are at. Also, you have to keep the chemicals going. It got too cold to go outside, so we missed it for a few weeks, and it's now a little slimey, and going to cost us more to get it cleaned.


----------



## kcowan

We used to shut our down for Dec/Feb but it was enclosed on the garage roof.

Would power it up for special event.


----------



## Jungle

When I had mine it was about $50+ per month. Using it quite often, at least twice per week on full power for 1hour + 

I have read that some people put additional insulation inside the paneling. Also you can get those bubble blankets to put on top of the water as well. 

When I used it, I only folded half the lid over, since it was just one or two people. I would shut it down in the cold winter months, very expensive to run when it's -0 to -30 outside!

With the cold weather, it will always cost more to run in the winter..


----------



## Ihatetaxes

I've had two but right now just have a pool with oversized heater that we keep very warm from spring to fall. I don't think either tub was really too expensive to run but I can't quote you a number. They are more maintenance than most people realize and more work than either of the pools I have owned as small amounts of super heated hot tub water can change chemistry much faster than a large, cooler pool. My pool takes no more than 5 minutes a week. If buying a new one I would go for one with an ozone system to cut down on chlorine. 

Hot tubs are great, especially in the winter. Unless you are on a fixed budget I would say go for it. Great return on investment spending time with spouse, family in a conversation oriented relaxation zone. Kids love them.


----------



## jcgd

Run your house really really cool so that when you get in a luke-warm hot tub it will feel hot!

On a serious note, I don't personally know anyone who isn't annoyed by the maintenance aspect of their hot tub. Haven't heard much on the cost front.


----------



## dcaron

Around $50/month.

My SPA is a Sundance. Ive had it for 4 years. We used a couple of times per week in the beginning. Now we use it about once a month. We still run it 365 days a year.

It helps whe you turn the temp to minimum in winter time (80F), when you dont use it. It takes about 4 hours to bring up to (99F).


----------



## Maybe Later

If you will be there for some time and have an accessible nat gas line consider looking for a used boiler. The up front cost is higher, but the heating cost is lower and it will go from 65 F to 105 F in minutes, not hours. Then you can keep it cooler when not in use, fire it up quickly, and pay less to heat it.


----------

